# OCN/Ducky Keyboard Giveaway, Round 2 - 10 keyboards in 10 days



## Chipp

We're once again giving away mechanical keyboards! If you missed out or weren't lucky in the first contest that happened a few months ago, now is your chance to give it another shot! We'll be giving away a keyboard a day for the next ten days to randomly selected winners. A new winner will be picked each day and announced in this thread - that means the earlier you enter, the smaller the random pool will be and the better your chances of winning!

The model of board each winner receives will be announced at the conclusion of the contest, based on our availability at the time. As usual, you _must_ have been an Overclock.net with at least one post by the time this thread was created to be eligible to win.

To enter, make a _single post_ in this thread, saying anything you like. That's it!

Our first winner will be drawn Thursday, June 23rd and drawings will continue through Saturday, July 2nd.

Stay tuned!

____

Keyboard Winners:

1) - Wr3ckin_Cr3w
2) - Epona
3) - DesertRat
4) - CramComplex
5) - audioxbliss
6) - madalin
7) - DeltaUpsilon
8) - a2hopper
9) - rush2049
10) - dasparx


----------



## [Adz]

In









Edit: Sweet, I got first







Yay for facebook announcements


----------



## newbrevolution

In!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In!


----------



## TwoCables

anything you like.

There. I said it, so now I'm in.


----------



## Pao

So in!


----------



## kidwolf909

Do want!


----------



## elikim

OCN ftw


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

In


----------



## shiarua

want want want


----------



## CasanovaFly

Anything you like.


----------



## Jo0

In!







My current keyboard is dying!









<3 OCN


----------



## Kyo

In!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This would make me one happy OCNer! So...In!


----------



## bortoloy

want it thank you very much


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## coffeejunky

I have been an overclock.net since 2007


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In!


----------



## gregory121295

In! This would be my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## beers

In, please.
Thanks.


----------



## JY

I want one







in please.


----------



## SirLagALot

Hmm, I've never tried a mechanical keyboard before


----------



## Khmor

I am z'in!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

In, In, and In!


----------



## Boyboyd

I really like blue switches.


----------



## SKl

In


----------



## mcpetrolhead

i am craving brownies


----------



## NITRO1250

I want an OCN board.... because it says OCN on it







Can't argue with that!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

In for the win!!!


----------



## Scrappy

Awesome giveaway, so in. Would love to own one of these boards....just make sure not to let Tator get this hands on it, he promised marshmallows under the keycaps if I got one of these boards.


----------



## ViSioNx

would be a great replacement for my $13 dollar wal mart special!!!1


----------



## _AKIMbO_

In!


----------



## sexybastard

In









Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## caffeinescandal

in! mmm.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Im in.
Hells yeah boiiiii!!


----------



## Aximous

In


----------



## SpuddGunn

Might as well throw my hat in the ring!


----------



## Nugu

I want it soooooo bad!


----------



## racer86

this is awesome definetly in!


----------



## dropkickninja

In!


----------



## reaper~

I'm in. Thank you for doing this for the members.


----------



## Rai

awesomes. yay for OCN

- Rai


----------



## lightsout

In ftw.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat

i want to type on a duck!

in.


----------



## terence52

In








hopefully i can win it to replace my choc. the choc is good. but it doesnt have media keys which i need now due to my t3. LOL.


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. Haven't won anything yet from OCN and would love to get an OCN Ducky keyboard.


----------



## Zhanger

A chance to expand my lineup of mech keyboards? In.


----------



## The_Punisher

I could really use this. Thanks for hosting another giveaway!


----------



## Kasaris

In.


----------



## sanitarium

Giggity.

Sent from my overclocked DroidX.


----------



## Skuloth

Oh I want one! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I'm in on this


----------



## Nightz2k

Always wanted one of these, I'm in!


----------



## AgentHydra




----------



## SwishaMane

IN! Anything you like...

I REALLY need a new keyboard, roflhat


----------



## SS_Patrick

in!!!!!!


----------



## csm725

In!!!!


----------



## Dissentience

Aaaand I'm in


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## Chucklez

In. I like new things to play with.


----------



## syntax32

i hope i get lucky!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in

hope I get a blue


----------



## keven01

i love you chipp!


----------



## gamer11200

anything you like








. I'm in!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

anything you like


----------



## stuiees

I <3 OCN and I <3 Mech Keyboards.


----------



## scottath

saying anything i like


----------



## Fackinlity

In


----------



## stren

in in in


----------



## JCG

Wow, I'm definitely in!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## intelman

In!!


----------



## MijnWraak

That's not a test. That's asbestos.

And yes, I will sleeve the USB cord


----------



## The Architect

"Anything you like"


----------



## HaVoK C89

Banana Hammock!!!

In


----------



## runeazn

i am in i reallly want one









[edit] was my birthday yesterday







bt needed to study for tests


----------



## Slohand

Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Say anything we like?!

This is my post.


----------



## DoomDash

I love OC.net







.


----------



## Raiden911

I like turtles.


----------



## alawadhi3000

I love OCN.


----------



## gorb

Hi.


----------



## McBean

In!


----------



## O.CModderz

I'm in


----------



## a2hopper

Cool contest, would love to get my hands on one of these keyboards.


----------



## badatgames18

ducks chasing monster duck billed beavers, i hope i win one of these finally :/


----------



## Derp

Derp.


----------



## The Master Chief

I want one


----------



## Chewman

hi


----------



## Lige

I could definitely use a new keyboard.


----------



## lilraver018

In.


----------



## Citra

Do want.


----------



## b0z0

In


----------



## KarmaKiller

Anything I like!!

In


----------



## unfbilly11

Count me in!


----------



## Maxxa

Anything I like!

Wait I think I did it wrong...NOOOOOO!


----------



## wupah

i'm in i'm in !


----------



## henwyybwoi

hauehauehauehauehaue


----------



## Nethermir

leeerrrrooooyyyyyy jeeeeennnnkkkiiiiiinnnnssss!!!


----------



## Poseiden

Count me in!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I can has mechanical keyboard too!


----------



## npham858

Thanks for the giveaway! In!


----------



## Markeh

Count me in


----------



## maxslater

i am in


----------



## mott555

Anything you like.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13963605*
> To enter, make a _single post_ in this thread, saying anything you like. That's it!


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Let me in Coach


----------



## Code Geass

OCN's the BEAST!


----------



## Blaze051806

in. im currently using a old dell standard keyboard. never used a mech, hope i win


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Epona

Posted.


----------



## LemonSlice




----------



## Mikezilla

I need one of these, to go with my other two. >.>


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In plox.
Thank you for a great giveaway


----------



## lithgroth007

Jawesome, IN!


----------



## Norlig

I wouldnt mind one of these


----------



## abc1234

I <3 ocn.


----------



## renji1337

I'm in!!

Never tried a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Ceej

In!







OCN ftw


----------



## sparkplug188

My thoughts exactly, mott555.

I can say... anything? a n y t h i n g







That could be dangerous.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

ohh i want one... in


----------



## Goaky

Let´s do this.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

In


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Say anything I like?

Four score and seven years ago did gyre and gimble in the wabe.


----------



## PiERiT

Woo.


----------



## virtualmadden

Awesome! Keyboard looks amazing.


----------



## Xyxyll

Fantastic giveaway!


----------



## answ3r

Awesome giveaway! In!!!


----------



## wot

In


----------



## 56Killer

I'm In


----------



## bstover17

In! Hopefully I win something this time.


----------



## Bikkit

Dude...

Awesome!


----------



## timAHH

I like keyboards.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Nice


----------



## Chuckclc

In! For the win!


----------



## BinaryDemon

In it to win it!


----------



## Elmateo487

I'm in! I love mech keyboards! You guys are great!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Third time lucky I hope


----------



## djsi38t

I would so love too have one of them keyboards.They are sweet!Please pick me,I will be forever grateful.


----------



## Infernosaint

Quack


----------



## XiCynx

I ♥ Grilled Cheese


----------



## Damarious25

In for the win


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Okie dokie artichokie! In!


----------



## SlyFox

Dibs...


----------



## Mako0312

I need a new keyboard


----------



## Pencuri

in


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I"d love a high quality keyboard


----------



## criminal

In Please!

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Damn, I messed up.


----------



## Tiger S.

Come on lucky post 149


----------



## Jehutiy

Woohoo love you guys. I am so in !!


----------



## mielie69

Awesome idea!


----------



## PDXMark

My single post 2win!


----------



## Blostorm

I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtRiViaL

IN!
I hope I win, but I love OCN nonetheless.


----------



## Xyphyr

Dibs.


----------



## llama16

In win!


----------



## Jcyle

Want!!


----------



## Thogar

In , awesomeness


----------



## Ellis

<3 OCN competitions.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

In!


----------



## grayfox99

In !


----------



## v1ral

this is flipp'n sweet!!
IN IT TO WIN IT!!


----------



## rmp459

i havent won anything in like the past decade. IM SO IN!

PLUS ITS MY BDAY ON JULY 5, hook a brothaman up.


----------



## Evil-Jester

looking for new Mech board so im in


----------



## sweffymo

In!


----------



## deletethegame

in!


----------



## superhead91

count me in!


----------



## ChIck3n

Anything you like. That's it!


----------



## drufause

You Guys Rock. Thanks and In.


----------



## adizz

In

Thanks


----------



## james_ant

Definenfly IN.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in!


----------



## PUNK rock

In


----------



## groundzero9

I wish to partake!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

In


----------



## matrix2000x2

I Love you man.


----------



## 808MP5

in


----------



## dhjj

Quote:


> anything you like. That's it!


I like pineapples


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

IN!!!! These Keyboards are awesome. Must have!!!


----------



## OutlawII

In!!


----------



## Daris1015

I'm in!


----------



## Radiopools

I'd very much like to have a sleek, sexy-feeling mechanical keyboard. I just cannot afford one at this time, so winning one of these would be pretty slick.


----------



## KillerBeaz

in


----------



## Dude5082

Definitely in on this!


----------



## reedo

oh I want this so bad I can taste the plastic, in and thank you


----------



## losttsol

Me like Duckies.


----------



## snoball

Me wantz mech. keyboard! IN!!!


----------



## Akusho

Been here. 24/06/11


----------



## Randallrocks

Iiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

DO WANT!!!1!1!!!1!!oneone!1!1!11eleven!!!11!!1!


----------



## fishman78

Oh Sweet!! Another giveaway, Thanks!

In! Pretty Please


----------



## Flying Toilet

I'd absolutely love an OCN keyboard







IN!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In


----------



## sonano

I barely have one post but I'm in =)


----------



## Lee79

Count me in for sure!


----------



## ArchDevil

Sure in!!


----------



## ZHoob2004

this is awesome, I want one.


----------



## vspec

In. I want one of those sweet keyboards.


----------



## sotorious

I love mechanics count me in.


----------



## Tisca

First!!


----------



## MrDucktape

I like turtles!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Uhhhhh.... Can I be in???









Something about owning a Ducky Mechanical Keyboard...


----------



## Jotun

Yo Gabba Gabba is my favorite show


----------



## wonka08

In!


----------



## musashin

I'm so in! I have a $12 keyboard...I'm so ashamed.


----------



## adcantu

in!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Sooooo Innnnnn...


----------



## ikem

in


----------



## DestinyPlan

Yo


----------



## Sparhawk

Awesome! I've always wanted to try one out.


----------



## Shoulin

Def in for this one


----------



## giganews35

This is why Overclock.net is my preferred forum over all others. Giveaways, great advice, and fun people!

Totally in!


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKCD*
> ‎"The universe is probably littered with the one-planet graves of cultures which made the sensible economic decision that there's no good reason to go into space--each discovered, studied, and remembered by the ones who made the irrational decision."


Iwannakeyboard


----------



## rusty39

in like a ducky............. i hope.


----------



## Monsk

In!


----------



## PriestOfSin

I own both AMD and Nvidia GPUs, but I'm still an Nvidia fanboy.


----------



## TDS

Count me in !! Woot


----------



## Yumyums

In please, thank you.


----------



## JohnDProb

in


----------



## Segovax

In, thank you.


----------



## Nhb93

I'd love a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Spade616

count me in!


----------



## xtascox

In! Thanks!


----------



## DarkMasterMX

My g15 1st gen is dying


----------



## GSingh

i like.


----------



## MajorMullet

Been wanting to try a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## dazedfive

In.


----------



## CocoCrunch

In!


----------



## jadawgis732

Please add me


----------



## Shozzking

In

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Santana

I want to try out a mechanical board! In!


----------



## MAXAMOUS

I'm in! My new rig doesn't support PS/2 anymore so my 10 year old acer keyboard needs to be replaced!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

chip is awesome.


----------



## dealio

ducky get


----------



## nagle3092

I need a new keyboard so, in please!


----------



## Tpatcher

I've never won anything random!!


----------



## stupidcha

in.







I WANT ONE

/drools


----------



## ddx

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

This is my single post for this thread.


----------



## Phoriver

In


----------



## UnInvincible

So in.


----------



## sausageson

In

OCN for life!


----------



## Revained Mortal

I need one of these!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## xShishy

Yess! I was actually considering buying this but I might be able to skip out on that if I can get it here


----------



## kyle-reece

I be in.


----------



## joelmartinez

inz ft winz


----------



## theblah

In


----------



## HaiiYaa

I need a ducky


----------



## Tchernobyl

In!

Huzzah \o/


----------



## Mithrandir8

Anything I like- I'm totally in. I've only heard good things about these keyboards!


----------



## claymanhb

In


----------



## Nostrano

Click Clack


----------



## tianhui

In for a new keyboard


----------



## proudixz

in!


----------



## xenex

In.


----------



## AsylumSatellite

So in for this


----------



## dutchgenius

In

Thanks


----------



## Taylorsci

In!


----------



## Darren9

In please


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In!


----------



## xSalvation

post


----------



## m-audio

Yeaa in.


----------



## lusvi

freeee mech boards!


----------



## Kosire

Free hats?


----------



## reflex99

Anything you like


----------



## Erick Silver

YAY! In for a great keyboard.


----------



## mbudden

Hmm.
In.


----------



## Kick

in yeee


----------



## Paradox me

In.


----------



## Lefty67

That's it!


----------



## slaney30

In cuz i want one.


----------



## Outcasst

in


----------



## Doogiehouser

I'm in


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yes! I was just drooling over these the other day...would love to have one.


----------



## The Game

In!!


----------



## BountyHead

Yay im in


----------



## jbobb

In! Thanks!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

In.
Always wanted to try a mechanical keyboard


----------



## johonm333

Count me in!


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Late to the party I see, but I am in! lol


----------



## Lutro0

in. =)


----------



## TheLastPriest

IN!!! I really need to replace the Razor kb I bought, terrible purchase


----------



## Nixuz

Woot!
Inb4deadline.


----------



## razorguy

In


----------



## Fortunex

Dickbutt.


----------



## spacegoast

Count me in...


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Neat. So these make clicks when the keys return?


----------



## 3XPeriment

Sweet! In.


----------



## DJLiquid

in


----------



## Shodhanth

In!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

in


----------



## De-Zant

I'm in.


----------



## DrDarkTempler

I'm in










Can i have it? ; ;


----------



## 1337_Lee

Ive been looking at buying a mechanical keyboard, maybe i can get lucky. OCN Rules!


----------



## enmariack

Keyboard FTW


----------



## himynamesnoah

I could use a new keyboard...


----------



## Use

Nice, I could use a new keyboard!









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himynamesnoah;13966473*
> I could use a new keyboard...


LOL we were thinking the same thing, at the same moment, never done this before on internet... hahaha


----------



## tech210

Count me in!


----------



## Sp1nalT4p

Puppy want!


----------



## Jyr

Oh man oh man oh man!


----------



## ColdRush

In


----------



## Billy_5110

in!!

Need a new keyboard ^^''


----------



## travesty

definitely in


----------



## The-Viper2

In


----------



## NeMoD

in


----------



## Lt.JD

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Dallus

In! Good to be back!!


----------



## Game Addicted

In









I was searching for keybroard and i saw this thread i think i'll be lucky


----------



## Cee

In it to win it


----------



## whitesedan

In for a new keyboard!


----------



## Jayrock

I'd love a mech keyboard. My beat-up Saitek is driving me crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## Robitussin

in!


----------



## wumpus

in ftw!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Count me in!!!


----------



## RallyMaster

Definitely interested. In.


----------



## Mygaffer

Anything I like.

If I win do you have a 10-keyless?

EDIT: Wow, a lot of interest.


----------



## geoxile

In!


----------



## Captain1337

In!!!


----------



## IntelLover

I <3 OCN!







Thanks


----------



## theyellowlemon

ok


----------



## Nitrik

yes please


----------



## nunka

Never tried a Ducky before...


----------



## Septagon

Do want. Anything you like.


----------



## Jake_620

In!


----------



## AMW1011

Awesome count me in!


----------



## tryagainplss

Nacho Libre?
No?
How bout corn on a cob?
No?
How bout big macs?
No?
How bout tacos?
xDD

I <3 OCN so much


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Ducky keyboard! Sign me up!


----------



## hi-Jinx

Looking forward to winning


----------



## CanadaRox

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

pick me!


----------



## Xealot

In for mechanical goodness.


----------



## JE Nightmare

all in.


----------



## henrygale

in!!


----------



## BeDuckie

I love OCN.


----------



## candy_van

Applesauce!


----------



## kremtok

Request entry, please!


----------



## jongzor

Would make my day


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I am in


----------



## raiderxx

"anything you like."


----------



## tian105

really???!!! IN For Sure


----------



## W4LNUT5

In it to win it


----------



## Alex132

In


----------



## Somenamehere

I love ducks


----------



## blupupher

anything you like. That's it!


----------



## luXfer

Maybe I'll get lucky?







In!

Many thanks!!


----------



## BIGGUN

In.


----------



## topdog

Nice giveaway


----------



## 98uk

Yay, in!


----------



## Kieran

In


----------



## yksas

In! I love how many giveaways ocn has


----------



## Halfslashed

In for the win


----------



## iJustin

A mechanical keyboard!
I like icecream.


----------



## Lettuceman

I'd like a keyboard


----------



## madalin

Yes please sir !!


----------



## RoarGasm

In!


----------



## CramComplex

I'm in! I haven't tried a mechanical KB before so hopefully this'll introduce me to them!









Oh yeah my Terraria Server will be up on patch 1.0.5, PM me your steamID and I'll give you access to the server as soon as it's up!


----------



## kita24

As I near the big 4-0 my fingers sure would appreciate something nice to type with : ) Good luck to everyone who enters and thanks to the OP ^^


----------



## silat

Thanks for the chance to win a companion for my Desk Legend..


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Wow I am sooo in.


----------



## lambecrikas

I'm in! My 5 year old keyboard is giving his last breath


----------



## Jerry60k

In for this too please


----------



## crikey68

I wanna play.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Im in.

Cmdr. Shephard logging off


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

In please. This sounds like fun.


----------



## Sircles

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## advanceagent

In! Thanks


----------



## k-y

OCN giveaways rock!


----------



## gildadan

In!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Yes please


----------



## sbuck333

<3 OCN, in!


----------



## awa1990

In


----------



## H969

In please


----------



## ExperimentX

Something I like.


----------



## dev1ance

My BW Ultimate is flawed, be nice to get a working KB.


----------



## Rpg2

Mechanical Keyboard for SC2 plox.


----------



## videoman5

Postan.


----------



## Jaynestown

wooohooo! ocn rocks!


----------



## GILavco

Do want!!!


----------



## RagingCain

Chipp is sexy, and no way do I anticipate that will help my odds in winning









Post powered by DROID X2


----------



## lob3s

i hope i win


----------



## Joephis19

All up in it!


----------



## nexos

I'm in


----------



## SkinBob

I'm in please!


----------



## Vowels

Me likey keyboards.

Been meaning to get a new keyboard since I replaced the mouse portion of my kbm wireless set


----------



## kmouze

Its time forbade new keyboard for me......


----------



## jonnyquest

In!!!


----------



## snoogins

IN! I keep hoping to win one of these so I can sell my blackwidow.


----------



## SkItZo

Boobs
Thanks for running this guys


----------



## hajabooja

New keyboard would be amazing... lot of dog hair in this one!


----------



## col musstard

In


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

PLEASE COUNT ME IN!!!!
thanks for making great contests


----------



## teh_chin

In like Flynn


----------



## Ioxa

Pick me!


----------



## Mr.Pie

sweet
Do want!

need ze mechanical keeyboard


----------



## ducrider

OCN Duckys FTW.


----------



## Fletcherea

I want to play! and experience mechness


----------



## tsn_

I'm in.


----------



## agentsmith5150

innnnnn! must have mech keyboard


----------



## Para.v31

Take me!


----------



## discipline

I would love a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## deathshad

Count me in


----------



## FrostedMizu

In please!


----------



## FauxFox

Hello Chipp. In Please.


----------



## nbmjhk6

In!!!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Definitely in!! I've always wanted to try a mech keyboard with some browns


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

In


----------



## Buska103




----------



## pioneerisloud

Definitely want in on this one Chipp! I've been wanting one of those since they were released. I just can't afford upgrades anymore right now.


----------



## tryceo

I just want to touch it.


----------



## Winty

In


----------



## shnur

I'd love one of these!


----------



## Sno

In please.


----------



## shibbiness

I like turtles.

And Ducky keyboards.


----------



## murderbymodem

Mech boards ftw!


----------



## grillinman

I'd love to win one of these! My Model M is cool and all but not so much for gaming.


----------



## shinigamibob

Ooh...shiny... (I hope). Count me in!


----------



## Blindsay

sounds good, count me in


----------



## wontonforevuh

WHEEEOOOOOOWHEEEOOOOOWHEEEEE Like a cop car


----------



## Macnemarion

Awesome contest ya'll.

Count me in!


----------



## E_man

You know why I should win the first keyboard? June 23 is my birthday, that's why


----------



## Jhony02

In it to win it! (maybe)


----------



## ramenbuoy

Havn't yet tried a ducky, and I am super interested.

Do we just check back in this thread to see if we won?


----------



## Lifeshield

In for definite.


----------



## gooddog

OCN rocks!


----------



## Polska

Oh sweet I always miss these ocn giveaways. Here goes nothing!


----------



## Wall_Socket

In please! Thank you.


----------



## PrimeSLP

In


----------



## Laylow

So In! Thanks for giving us another shot at these.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Would love to have an OCN ducky.

Cheers


----------



## Volvo

Definitely in.
Finally a chance to replace a $20 Sensonic cheapskate?


----------



## ThreeT3n

WANT!... Would be amazing if I won >.<


----------



## mr. biggums

i like keyboards


----------



## Balsagna

in!


----------



## Panther Modern

in


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Whoot! I'm cleared to enter. In


----------



## Dan17z

Me want!


----------



## Ulver

I like OCN Ducky Keyboards! Please give me one! I've been a good boy! Ask Santa!


----------



## otakunorth

I have always wanted to own a ducky board


----------



## Bradford1040

I really would like one, I don't even know what a ducky board is lol but I do need a new board


----------



## Najentus

Anything you like.


----------



## ChoiBoi

In.


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm in!

One Liner of the day:
How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand.


----------



## Brutuz

In.


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Lovely. I'm In =D


----------



## Deathclaw

definitely want one


----------



## bootscamp

Anything.








In. Thank you.


----------



## Lolpot

Why not.


----------



## alchemik

In!


----------



## justarealguy

Oh, well, don't mind if I do.


----------



## axizor

I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## jprovido

gimme my keyboards!


----------



## L1eutenant

may as well try my luck, does this count for Australians as well?


----------



## That Guy

I would love a Ducky Keyboard to be my first mechanical.


----------



## aznofazns

Ho ho ho... Christmas has come early!


----------



## thrasherht

in for a sweet keyboard.

I love cake.


----------



## FearSC549

ololololol


----------



## robbo2

in


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Well, howdy, y'all!

It would be an honor and a pleasure to have my first mechanical keyboard be one from OCN and Ducky!


----------



## dominique120

So in for this!!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

in


----------



## lil-tom7

Im so in. Winning one of these will help cheer me up from being stuck in the hospital for the next few weeks


----------



## Shrimp

Count me in!


----------



## Ysbl

Would like, need a new keyboard.


----------



## Vaus

in


----------



## 0rion

_Snarf Snarf!!_


----------



## rafety58

100% in, now where my keyboard


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## Komder

Hammerzeit!


----------



## Dtrain

In


----------



## calavera

I'm in just for the sake of participating


----------



## R4Z0R

Totes in !!


----------



## awaizy

Worth a shot!


----------



## Mikecdm

anything you like


----------



## fuze

Hi


----------



## Cyclonicks

this is me making a single post in this thread


----------



## Baiyan

I'd love a ducky, in.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Mech keyboard for the win!


----------



## gooface

in!


----------



## BizzareRide

Doubt I'll win but I'm in.


----------



## Riou

Hello


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Howdy!


----------



## XanderDylan

Sign me up! I need a new keyboard. :\\


----------



## Vibe21

in!


----------



## Trinnd

In.


----------



## jeffdamann

I love you guys!

Mechanical keyboard MUST GET!


----------



## InspectrButters

In please.


----------



## crusey

definitely in!


----------



## godofdeath

anything you like


----------



## Stensby

In!


----------



## PolakInsignia

I can has?


----------



## Spct

In.


----------



## d0gr0ck

Yes please!


----------



## -iceblade^

may i please be in

thank you


----------



## zomgiwin

ragglefraggle<3


----------



## metroidfreak

In please. I would love one of these!


----------



## indigo995

innnnnnnnn


----------



## Deverica Wolf

*I write in red colors so you can see me better so I can win teh keyboard.*


----------



## blackbalt89

I want a Ducky board so badly, but can't justify dropping that much on a KB.









In!


----------



## lonnie5000

Sure why not.


----------



## Phyxers

Definitely in....again!


----------



## DesertRat

In please. I really hate this $5 microcenter USB special.


----------



## Synaps3

I'll try my chances if you are going to ship worldwide. 
I pay for shipping if I must.


----------



## funky882

Neato doritos.

I'm in!


----------



## townending

Hello


----------



## Flying Donkey

I wants teh keyboards


----------



## zhylun

Another reason to love OCN. I'm in!


----------



## Bactine

I'm still using a 14year old Dell Keyboard, I'm in!


----------



## xBISHOPx

In







.


----------



## thx1138

I will try much luck again.


----------



## ____

syn


----------



## Boi 1da

In!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

BF3 > MW3, that is all.


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## ThisisGeorge

lets hope I win.


----------



## Rafael Vale

I always enter OCN to see the latest discussions, dont know why I keep missing important threads like this one. I hope that I didnt enter too late.


----------



## Kaine

I'm in wootwoot.


----------



## Senator

Bill Gates lives in constant fear that Chuck Norris' PC will crash.

Also in.


----------



## mega_option101

I like lamp


----------



## zelix

suuup


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

A new keyboard heeeey......


----------



## Phos

This keyboard is relevant to my interests.


----------



## hyujmn

Totally want one!


----------



## jivenjune

I'm pretty sure Jesus would want me to have a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

In

Love OCN <3


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Definitely want one!


----------



## jemping

In.

Gotta love giveaway! <3


----------



## tombom

In!


----------



## AtomicFrost

anything you like









These giveaways are very cool.


----------



## Rawk

Down like a clown charlie b-b-b-b-brown


----------



## audioxbliss

In! Hope I win one...


----------



## magna224

I <3 OCN 
And free stuffs!


----------



## InTeL

count me in thanks


----------



## Intel4Life

Count me in.

Thanks for this chance to win a great keyboard.


----------



## kwantran

Yes please with string cheese!


----------



## e30kid

I like my Blackwidow, but the glossy finish makes me want to throw it out of the window.


----------



## thisischuck01

In, please.


----------



## DarkSimulant

In!


----------



## feltadox1337

Im In too.. yey!


----------



## sparkle128

done


----------



## DaClownie

In, so so much.

Thanks OCN!









Please save me from the hell that is the Saitek Eclipse III.


----------



## ilam3d

inb4 i get a new keyboard.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

In! Would be nice to get into the mechanical keyboard world and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Count me in plz!


----------



## hardcore19

Anything you'd like








See? Wasn't that clever?

To the witty cave of awesome!


----------



## off1ine

Count me in!


----------



## dido714

i love giveaways


----------



## UTT

fjkdsnveuionvlxnvojneovndsld did i win


----------



## j33z

Awesome contest. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## nz_nails

yes please


----------



## FtW 420

In, OCN rocks!


----------



## hitrun222

I'm in! I've wanted to buy one but don't have the spare money just yet, perhaps I can win one!


----------



## kpnamja

In


----------



## jcpiont23

New around here but i'd take a free mechanical keyboard.


----------



## slytown

Hooray for Ducky!


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

In







Could use a new keyboard to replace my 9 year old HP one.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorianime

In

A,B,C,D,E,F,G..
Gummy bears are chasing me
One is red, one is blue,
One is trying to steal my shoe.
Now I'm running for my life, 
'cause the red one has a knife


----------



## DuckieHo

It's mine!


----------



## Rhylian

me me !!


----------



## cdoublejj

in


----------



## HSG502

Yay! In!


----------



## mylilpony

I never win these things but if I win this one I will love you long time.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Silflay hraka, u embleer rah!


----------



## subnet

In!


----------



## un1b4ll

I <3 ocn :d


----------



## adalon

Post .223 or was it 5.56.


----------



## von rottes

I dunno can I enter?


----------



## shadman

I'll enter =)


----------



## Toransu

Oooh, me, MEEEE, pick me...


----------



## GlockZoR IV

woo


----------



## zanderkage

Hell yea i could use a new keyboard since my kayboard is missing keys on it times are hard and i cant get a new one well the one a want anyways witch is a g19


----------



## UNOE

In Please !


----------



## Ood Sec

In


----------



## Jude188

Gotta love competitions!


----------



## KingT

Epic Win ...









CHEERS..


----------



## Exidous

<,<
>,>

Doobeedoobeedoo


----------



## weesteev

So in!

I wont win though...


----------



## amang

I love you guys, so count me in!


----------



## Slappa

In!


----------



## xEzekialx

So in. In to win it!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JaMzz

So in!!


----------



## MarvinDessica

Why not?


----------



## el gappo

Can I play?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

In! Thanks! <3 OCN


----------



## HothBase

Oooooh, I remember wanting one of those.


----------



## Wheezo

Little late but in!


----------



## M3thodAngel

In!!!


----------



## starpwnage

Would love a decent keyboard to go along with my Logitech G9X, so i am in!


----------



## lattyware

I'll go in for this.


----------



## {Unregistered}

In!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cha0s89

In! Thanks OCN


----------



## jumpdownlow

i like this website


----------



## gunhound45

I just ate the biggest sandwich in the history of mankind...


----------



## casyernadaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *;*


Survey 4 Cash - If your looking for employment. Here is the greatest deal for an online job. Surveys for cash!!! Online Employment


----------



## jebus101

i like cake


----------



## SentryOptic

In


----------



## Furobins

I'll be lucky to get a ducky


----------



## Intricate09

Rawr. :3


----------



## ohzer0

In!


----------



## LuKrype

ININININININININNIN

/in


----------



## ascaii

In for this, I would love to try a ducky.


----------



## Sizuke

In


----------



## chroniX

Count me IN! Never win any of these contests, maybe this time will be different


----------



## kenjomitzu

I pray to the mechanical keyboard gods..


----------



## crUk

Free keyboard? Yes please!


----------



## Matt86

In!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In for this!!!


----------



## ikcti

Hmm is this global or limited to selected countries? In nevertheless


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in!


----------



## sleepy916

Sure, why not.


----------



## jonny900

i hope i win!


----------



## Eskanasi

Yay I'm in.

Wow Johnny you are a long time lurker!


----------



## hermitmaster

In.


----------



## Xylian

Do want! In


----------



## magic8192

Nice Keyboards


----------



## Denz

IN.

Hoping for a new mechanical keyboard!


----------



## Dawlish7

in Thank you very much


----------



## Willhemmens

In in in in in in in in in in in!!!!


----------



## johny24

Ah, I would love one of these!


----------



## kz26

Do want!


----------



## Xaero252

Delicious Keyboard Flavored Bacon; Also - IN!


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## supra_rz

IN !!!!







thanks ocn <3


----------



## Mr_Torch

Count me in, I would love to have/use one of these.

Great to see these being given away again.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## NFSxperts

Yabadabadoooooo!!!


----------



## 0bit

Yes please


----------



## Sast

Anything you like, that's it!


----------



## ZTempo

Great contest, I'm in!


----------



## Cavi

Love this, thanks!


----------



## SoJexs

In it to win it! (so long as the gods of chance allow me and oh god please allow me)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I would love to have an OCN keyboard, especially an OCN mechanical keyboard


----------



## BenRK

In for the... um... uh.... salad bar?


----------



## scaz

wow I am so in. If they made one of these with LED lit keys I would would be all over it.


----------



## Theelichtje

I would certainly like one of these.
In.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## krnx714

In


----------



## svthomas

I like turrrdles


----------



## Guswut

Oh man, the space bar on my keyboard just had a meltdown. What a good excuse to switch to mechanical, right? Well, here's to hoping I can win, or can at least fix the darn thing, right? Whoo.


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

i'm in!


----------



## confire

Go OCN!


----------



## Hzza

In plz


----------



## Shrimpykins

In for the win


----------



## OfficerMac

I want, I want!


----------



## MacA

I'm so in I can't get out







.


----------



## nudn

In!!!


----------



## dasparx

Ohh, in.


----------



## postama

In!


----------



## matty_AFC

I'm In


----------



## Deagle50ae

In! Sick of my POS Lycosa and the black widow ultimate just wasnt doing it for me (sticky keys)


----------



## mx3orange

I've used stock keyboards from prebuilts all my life D:


----------



## rchpi36

im so ready for a real keyboard


----------



## Aeonus

I'm quite in as well.


----------



## Rambleon84

in!


----------



## ackneal

Please let me in


----------



## Capwn

in


----------



## cbm369

I'm in.

Never had anything other than cheapo Dell keyboards...


----------



## Jokah

Ducky boards FTW!

OCN FTW!

Bi-winning!


----------



## Nburnes

In please!


----------



## Shingetsu

Woot another board to pair along nicely with my filco.

how to stop multiple posts?


----------



## Maddoxman

Sweet...

In plz....


----------



## mon0pe

i like turtles.


----------



## downlinx

oh yea, in!!!!!


----------



## EricB

In please


----------



## Chipp

Day one winner is posted!


----------



## mrwesth

in


----------



## waldoh74

Drive monkey drive!!


----------



## Talonkarde

Got a long list of contest entries here







why not add myself to this list!

Kinda new here, but so far there's a galaxy of information for everything you need to know about your rig and its abilities


----------



## zodac

Congratz Wr3ckin_Cr3w.


----------



## Spade616

congrats to the first winner!


----------



## Bizong

In!


----------



## RussianJ

In to win


----------



## xHighAlert

My Revision1 G15 is getting old.

Count me in.


----------



## dandoekno

Neeeeeeeed


----------



## Alfwich

In!


----------



## pangolinman

So much want... 
IN


----------



## bigmac11

In


----------



## T3hFurious1

In.


----------



## hak8or

I goddamn love ocn!


----------



## Blade

I love keyboards!!!


----------



## search818

In, thanks


----------



## Theory

In


----------



## Nick0matic

My 2001 gateway keyboard could use a refresher


----------



## Cole S

Totally in! Would love a new board for my second rig

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## speculate

in need of a mechanical keyboard in!!!


----------



## Deviance

In! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Greg121986

I really need a new keyboard.


----------



## iamwardicus

This would be awesome


----------



## indofulioh

yay, i liek moar free stooofs


----------



## tyler2424

In


----------



## IISynthesisII

Posting for some winning!

I realize this is a SUPER new account, but it's a legit one!
Proof: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...preciated.html


----------



## k4m1k4z3

in


----------



## Eagle1337

I would love ot be a lucky ducky.


----------



## EpicPie

in!


----------



## ramPage16

OCN Rocks


----------



## singlecore2logical

Come on first mech keyboard. In!


----------



## ZFedora

in, need to get rid of this microsoft crap


----------



## Semyon

in ftw!


----------



## Shredicus

In for this one!


----------



## iambald

afijocvx;ioadtr;og


----------



## '_'

In!


----------



## atennisplayah

in +1


----------



## Enfluenza

in for duckies!


----------



## Bradey

in


----------



## OrangeBunnies

in!


----------



## SinX7

I'm in! Would like to get one of this!









Thanks!


----------



## Backfat

anything you like


----------



## Strobe

In!!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble


----------



## ljason8eg

In.


----------



## Nickosha

In

Thanks for running the give-away.


----------



## allikat

Anything you like?

PONIES!!!









In.


----------



## Monocog007

Pick me!


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in.


----------



## srsparky32

In, thanks







would be a great birthday present for my best friend who has been wanting a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## manifest3r

In!


----------



## amanthekid

A mechanical keyboard... Why do you have to make it so hard for me to limit my gaming?


----------



## KonigGeist

In!


----------



## DJ_Reason

I want to win this !!
i've always been a fan of mechanical keyboards








i really want to try out the ducky


----------



## BULLATTACK

I am so in


----------



## Prymus

I would like to play


----------



## alexisd

In for this majestic item.


----------



## grandestfail9190

Item of Gods... ME GUSTA! IN!


----------



## killabytes

Interesting.


----------



## TEntel

In please


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Sure I'm in! No way I'd turn down a free keyboard!


----------



## Craiga35

Don't know if I'm quick enough, but I would love a Ducky to replace my M1!


----------



## aChao

im in! i have to use a cheap dell keyboard :[


----------



## princessofnurgle

Innnn!


----------



## Darkapoc

I'll try to win a mechanical, never used one personally, would like to see what it's all about.


----------



## hxcnero

i am IN'RAR!


----------



## rush2049

I would love my keyboard to not be a cheap plastic film circuit board again....


----------



## listen to remix

I have a feeling i'm going to win this one!


----------



## Mannerheim

IN! OCN Hwaiting!


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawrrr
i is in


----------



## Velathawen

hai


----------



## bengore

I love ocn


----------



## Sean Webster

I am in need...i have a $10 key board from office depot.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I'm in!


----------



## Slim Shady

I'm In,
Current keyboard is swimming in coffee


----------



## Intense

i want one really bad


----------



## joe50000

I could use a new keyboard...


----------



## bomfunk

Baryons are way cooler than mesons.


----------



## Fusion Racing

In.


----------



## t00sl0w

come on, i am using a crappy $10 dynex!


----------



## BigHops323

I need to check out one of these mechanical keyboards!!!


----------



## Starbomba

I want in, my 4 year genius keyboard needs to retire


----------



## Nw0rb

im in


----------



## bluedevil

In!


----------



## computer_man20037

This could be interesting... In







!!!!


----------



## Sin100

anything you like


----------



## Dust

keyboards make me giggle ^_^


----------



## knoxy_14

count me in


----------



## DaJinx

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## MisterMalv

In! Thank's.


----------



## JTD92

In


----------



## Grobinov

In too


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## Blk

I'm in!


----------



## Add3r

In


----------



## Agueybana_II

In for an aswome keyboard


----------



## selectstriker2

definitely in


----------



## Win == True

in


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Might as well get in this


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Quack!


----------



## HaiLKroniK

In


----------



## bfe_vern

Keyboard ducky you're the one!!! You make typing so much fun!!!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to Epona, day two's winner!


----------



## adzsask

In like Flynn.


----------



## Frabex

I'm in!


----------



## Evil262

Meehhhhh.

Story time! Built a PC from spare parts yesterday. Working like a champ.
for all of 10 mins.

Was powered by a '450w' Winpower PSU that i found laying about.

Anyway, the specs of the pc are OK, Phenom 9950, 8800gts... To get to the point though, i was running IBT to see how the ol' Phenom compared to my newer one. Completed 2 runs and i left the room to come back 30 seconds later see the system off, and it wouldn't turn back on.

HORRIBLE smell from the PSU. Chucked another one in and it booted up fine. To sum up:

This so called "450" watt psu, died under load from a processor and RAM. Thats it. The 9950 is a 125w processor, and Ram barely pulls 50w if im thinking generously. So this 450w psu died, with under 200w load. What a load of tosh. Anyway, lesson learned.

And as a final note: Killed my G11 the other day by tipping a pint of juice on it, so i totally should get one of these









Thats my randomness post in!


----------



## PizzaMan

in please


----------



## Razinhail

ndani yake ya kushinda ni

For those who don't know what that is, Google Translate is your friend lol.


----------



## Argeius

I'm in aswell


----------



## Lurikrunch

Ducky!


----------



## armartins

In plz


----------



## 1ijoe

O.O I want a keyboard =D


----------



## Flyingears

I wants teh ins


----------



## Dylan

In!


----------



## duox

in


----------



## theonedub

In


----------



## xxxPOPExxx

In it to win it!


----------



## BWG

Quack!


----------



## b3machi7ke

def in...


----------



## Argosy

in


----------



## thisispatrick

Cheese!


----------



## aramil

Woof! Woof! Woof!


----------



## wongster

Yay for giveaways!


----------



## Canis-X

What makes Teflon stick to the pan if nothing sticks to Teflon?

I can has Ducky now?


----------



## JacobKay97

Oh i love android. This could be useful.
CH
Random post tiem.
in.


----------



## Maian

I like Metallica. And OCN Ducky keyboards.


----------



## skyravr

In!!!!


----------



## Aick

was thinking of a new keyboard wouldn't mind a mechanical one =D


----------



## pololance

yo momma


----------



## 4ntig3n

Anything I like? A new Keyboard please


----------



## nub nub

pick me pick me


----------



## not2bad

In!


----------



## DizturbedOne

In like Flint!

*crosses fingers*

BYE BYE COMPAQ KEYBOARD (I hope! lol)


----------



## gymenii

Wish I had a new OCN Ducky Keyboard!
IN.


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## Skullbuster

I like free stuff









Count me in


----------



## turtleslikejohn

in!


----------



## onedestinazn2

Friday friday friday


----------



## froogle

In!!! Hopefully I can get some typing bliss!! *drools*


----------



## Nova.

Woot. In!


----------



## garricktlee

coooool!


----------



## Ninjastryk

in!


----------



## dinkledork

In!

Maybe now I can finally let go of my Compaq keyboard that's almost as old as I am


----------



## [-Snake-]

I'll give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## PackaBowl09

might as well try

im in


----------



## AK-47

Always wanted to try a mechanical keyboard
So In4one


----------



## Boiller

I think I'm allowed to participate?


----------



## peezysc

I want in on this.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

In it to win it.


----------



## 1keith1

In.


----------



## exousia

Overclock.net is the best place on the world wide web I have had the opportunity to enjoy discussing a range of hardware and computer related topics. It is literally the only forum that differentiates niche, yet important topics in the enthusiast computer and peripheral industry for the end user. It is also one of the best moderated and place of useful information.


----------



## Corrupt

In!
I love mechanical boards


----------



## MrKrrrinkle

in


----------



## goodtobeking

I am in

PLEASE put me in coach


----------



## Drobomb

Sweet! OCN is the best.


----------



## Cerberus

!/\/


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

*rasies hand*

ooh ooh ooh!!!!


----------



## jacobthellamer

count me in


----------



## Genzel

In.


----------



## sprower

In! Dang.. 2 days I don't check the contest forum


----------



## Jerry60k

Congrats to the guys who have won so far, hope to be among them.


----------



## Zero4549

I <3 Fish


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## DiNet

single post


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'm in.


----------



## DefiedV

Do want


----------



## cygnus

We're gonna need some golf shoes... Otherwise we'll never get out of this place alive. =)


----------



## MongooseDog

Count me in.


----------



## nate911

I'm in!!


----------



## Demented

Fred Flintstone is my father.


----------



## EmMure

im def in


----------



## KipH

quack quack = I want


----------



## Solstar

Wheres they ducky !


----------



## Blitz6804

I have not had a mechanical keyboard in over a decade, and I hate my current rubber dome... sounds like a coincidence?


----------



## shineon2011

Here ducky ducky!


----------



## lifeskills

In! Thanks for creating this, been lookin for a good new keyboard


----------



## BigAlT424

I like









I find myself in need of a new keyboard anyways as I type this.


----------



## BradleyW

in please.


----------



## alpsie

This is really awesome









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ez12a

everyone poops!


----------



## Kidsam

In, I need one


----------



## rockcoeur

YAY for giveaway!


----------



## TwilightEscape

So many people quacking t.t need some advil


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In.


----------



## Redwoodz

If I won this I could cut down the number of my edits by 90%!


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## Desidero

I'm in!


----------



## Badwrench

In! I have been wanting a Ducky ever since I joined this site! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## kovboi

oooh i'm in, too!


----------



## Waltibaba

I'm in! love mechanical KBs but they're so expensive...


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## kzinti1

In!


----------



## Thewaster

in


----------



## jammo2k5

In !


----------



## stealthybox

wow! :O


----------



## Ovlazek

Definitely in. I want to get a real mechanical keyboard instead of this blackwidow....


----------



## jgweb2000

What it do


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

In. This Dell keyboard is garbage.


----------



## chandler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeejunky;13963695*
> I have been an overclock.net since 2007


O rly?

in


----------



## Spade616

3 winners already! gotta love ocn


----------



## Krahe

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Will work for ducky keyboard =]


----------



## Izvire

In like always!


----------



## Dingo3

-eeee-


----------



## C101

Anything!


----------



## Kaoz

We love ducky! In please


----------



## unfbilly11

I'm in!


----------



## morbid_bean

This would defiantly be alot better than my state of the art emachines keyboard....

Count me IN Please


----------



## mastical

Innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mackem

Sweet giveaway, hope I win!


----------



## ajresendez

I'd love to win a new keyboard


----------



## metro

In please.


----------



## justadude

anything you like










I'd really like to see if I like them. Thanks!


----------



## julmiz

In.


----------



## Jonowxeno

Count me in, logitech keyboard just broke, I'd like to try these.


----------



## OrangeSunday

In!


----------



## crazykiddo

lucky time


----------



## Crack_Fox

In !

My keyboard is turd


----------



## Snowmen

In! Need something to replace my magnificent Microsoft 600 keybord (paid 11,67$)!


----------



## Socom

Yes please


----------



## Ryko

In!


----------



## pinkfloyd1

WASD, Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## alpsie

Lucky winners

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## citys4

im in i need a new keyboard anyway


----------



## runningmann

Oh man, i wish i knew about this earlier...in


----------



## ElementR

awesome contest, gl all!


----------



## OverSightX

NIce! Late but IN!


----------



## Doom

In for the ducky


----------



## $ilent

in, thanks!


----------



## amxchief

In!


----------



## magnetik

<3 mechanical keyboards!


----------



## SeanPoe

Sign me up, boss!


----------



## Zigee

I would like in for this epicness please.


----------



## Compaddict

I've never tried a mechanical keyboard. I'm in ...


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'd like to crack at it.


----------



## Magmo

i love OCN... i love ducky...

'nuf said.


----------



## Simca

anything you like


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

You want anything? You got "anything you like"









In. Tyvm


----------



## waylo88

Definitely in. Thanks.


----------



## Sped

I like fried sticks of potatoes.


----------



## Tatakai All

OCN = winning!


----------



## ThaJoker

In.


----------



## Uncivilised

i would love to have an ocn keyboard


----------



## labbu63

can i haz one?


----------



## maksin01

Me wants!


----------



## ynk1121

Better late than never.







In!


----------



## The Mad Mule

In for a chance! Thanks for the generosity


----------



## refeek

Unfortunately, there is no way.


----------



## bfreddyberg

anything you like. That's it!

^ Automatic win, I said what you told us to say!


----------



## DragonLotus

Crap. I missed some days. :[


----------



## schizox

yummeh keyboards
[In]


----------



## Lord Xeb

Do want!!!!


----------



## turbonerds

GIVE ME SOMETHING THAT OWNS MY BLACK WIDOW







gg gl hf i'm in


----------



## Moonshadow

plor


----------



## garudaeagle1

Want :>


----------



## Xenderwind

In! Would love to win an OCN keyboard!


----------



## boie

yerrow ducky


----------



## CramComplex

Oh snap! I got chosen! W00T! Gotta love OCN! Thanks Chipp and to all those who made the give away possible! Long live OCN!


----------



## Eaglake

Nice


----------



## bluebunny

In!!


----------



## Axon14

Duck duck duck duck duck....DUCKY


----------



## forty2skates

Woohoo for keyboards!


----------



## Shub

Damn, I missed this 5 days ago! In for a chance to win!


----------



## PARTON

In here!


----------



## CattleCorn

I've always wanted to try a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## MoonTar

Hmmm, I had at least one post before this started............I'm in!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Posting in an EPIC thread.

Hmm, turning 19 in afew weeks. Kinda excited about that







beer will finally be Legal


----------



## mr soft

IÂ´ll have a stab at this.









sent from my el cheapo keyboard.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Oops.


----------



## Lawcheehung

Awesome ocn promotions! Want a ducky keyboard!


----------



## Blindrage606

in


----------



## Kentan900

Give a Swedish viking some love!


----------



## smorg

I like OCN's community because it's very welcoming and helpful.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## CarFreak302

In!


----------



## Aeloi

woot!


----------



## Frosty88

In!


----------



## gig

i'm in!


----------



## The Sandman

Anything?


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Please count me in and thank you for the great contest.


----------



## Sukach

I like pizza.

In please.


----------



## Mysteryboy

i hope there will be more post like this one ^^


----------



## troberts008

In XD


----------



## OutlawII

in


----------



## MistaBernie

in!


----------



## mortimersnerd

In!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i can has yes? <3 OCN, Mini Coopers, Corgi's, AMD, CSS....does this count?


----------



## G33K

In, please







Maybe I can finally get my hands on a mech KB lol


----------



## ty12004

This is why I love overclock.net lol


----------



## KruperTrooper

In


----------



## ff02

Suspiria is an awesome movie.

In!


----------



## shinyboy

in


----------



## guitarisawesome

in!


----------



## rex4223

I'm in!


----------



## Prymus

In


----------



## suitaroh

in like flynn


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

OHBOYOHBOYOHBOYOHBOY! Mechanical keyboard within my reach! DO want!


----------



## Foxdie

would like one please!


----------



## pash1k

In.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

in


----------



## BlankThis

In


----------



## haojan

Mechanical Keyboard FTW!


----------



## Oneironaut

My mom makes me comb her hair until she falls asleep at night.


----------



## Kryton

I could use one of those.


----------



## Mr. Chocolate

cool!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Could certainly use a new keyboard!


----------



## Evermind

Always wanted to try one of these


----------



## Maestrotogo

Please, I am in.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

O hai


----------



## RuthlessTable

Awesome. I'm really in the need of a new keyboard.


----------



## crazyap7

In thanks!


----------



## nerdybeat

draobyek


----------



## Hog

This is a nice prize! in-


----------



## wolzen

fritos lays in my tummmmy


----------



## Forsaken_id

Croatoan


----------



## DeadMau5

Innnnn


----------



## Dingo3

I want.


----------



## mav2000

In..........


----------



## ninja393

in!


----------



## AdmRose

In!


----------



## MisterMalv

Scribble scribble.


----------



## TheSonicEmerald

I always wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## The_Network

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lindyrig

In







cmon Birthday luck! GL all!


----------



## kevin7898

free stuff, heck yes!


----------



## Blazzerman

I hope I win , I hope I win ,I hope I win.


----------



## |Blackhawk

I like that my 9$ keyboard has a chance of being replaced


----------



## 161029

In. I hope my Steam game prize draw luck helps me this time.


----------



## flyingsaucers

boop


----------



## yuhaowu

I want a new keybooooooooooooooooooooard!!!


----------



## junsunn

Good luck everyone. =]


----------



## Coopa

How did i miss THIS ! ?!? IN!


----------



## fireman

i missed it too,

i feel u bro


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa*


How did i miss THIS ! ?!? IN!


ditto :/


----------



## Alphonze

Hello!


----------



## Wabbits

Super!


----------



## [March]

In !


----------



## hli53194

Wheeeeeee


----------



## Sierpinski

WOOT, in!


----------



## jpao




----------



## 7ITX12

I'm in.


----------



## Hydraulic

In!


----------



## JG964

In!


----------



## myuusmeow

in!


----------



## Bear907

in!


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## DizturbedOne

In!


----------



## JCG

In!


----------



## Turgin

In!


----------



## Xcrunner

in


----------



## fshizl

This keyboard if won, would compliment my new build nicely!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

in


----------



## bobfig

better late then never, always wanted to see he hype over a clicky keyboard


----------



## daltontechnogeek

IN, I Need a Keyboard.


----------



## joec0p

In, and would totally rep.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

mine!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Hiiii


----------



## ana3mic

Can I have one pls


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Id love to have one... but stuff on my rig keeps breaking... So I can't afford one


----------



## Rayzer

in!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In!


----------



## royo

Do want.


----------



## Imrac

In for the win!


----------



## Deeeebs

me Chipp mee!!!


----------



## turdferguson

In!


----------



## raiikd

I hope I win!


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

WOW!!!!!!!

This is the first time I've ever won anything from OCN!!!!









Love you guys!


----------



## Darkknight512

In this!


----------



## bmoney9

In!


----------



## soundx98

Pick me Please








Happy Independence Day to all


----------



## RyanRacer48

Worth a shot, IN.


----------



## 5prout

innerzs


----------



## SmasherBasher

In!


----------



## Klue22

In ftw!


----------



## Woundingchaney

In thank you


----------



## omnius19

in


----------



## AMD20x6

Thanks!


----------



## loki_reborn

I like orange tricycles!!! I make the VroomVroom noise!!!


----------



## cory1234

In FTW


----------



## psik0.k1m

my spacebar is broken! halp!


----------



## TriviumKM

Yes please


----------



## 161029

come on, come on, come on, come on...gotta win.


----------



## tucsondude

come on lets replace my decade old logitec....


----------



## kartcrg84

in


----------



## worx

I hope I win! I never used a mechanical keyboard before...


----------



## Hukkel

I r posted single post mmmkay?


----------



## yashau

In!


----------



## mad0314

hi


----------



## Ceadderman

Am I too late?









If not...

_IN!_









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## triphop631

I would like to be IN!!!!


----------



## Smith

I would like a new keyboard.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Me too Smith. I'm too broke to buy one right now with QuakeCon coming up in a month.


----------



## alpsie

3 to go









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiYub

In FTW!


----------



## robertoburri

In please









I hope I win, it would be like a awesome birthday present from OCN lol (Birthday is July 7th)


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertoburri*


In please









I hope I win, it would be like a awesome birthday present from OCN lol (Birthday is July 7th)


mines july first, respect ur elders.


----------



## xlastshotx

Im in


----------



## Arkuatic

sandy sandy


----------



## Erick Silver

I want my keyboard!!


----------



## rhkcommander959

In please and thanks!


----------



## poroboszcz

In, thanks.

1000th post!!


----------



## gerrardo

If I am still eligible, I would love to be considered


----------



## mlcollins33

in


----------



## bgtrance

in!


----------



## aesthetics1

Just got a das at work, would love a mech for home use!!


----------



## Wiremaster

In?


----------



## Drift0r

Might as well be in







Saw this on Facebook haha.

Something to replace my wireless rubber dome


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drift0r;14077185*
> Might as well be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on Facebook haha.


What he said.


----------



## Muntey

"anything you like"


----------



## h0thead132

How did I miss this? Oh well, thanks to the Facebook Page, I am INNNNNNN!


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Mechanical FTW







rubberdome


----------



## Crystal_Castles

In pl0x, I need a new keyboard like crazy.


----------



## Artemis

Im in!


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Hey OCN - Not been here a member long, actually! But, I've contributed alot in a month (or less) of time toward OCN, so I thought I'd give it a shot for a free, OCN Keyboard (That would be AWESOME!).

PM Me if i win, because I know I wont come back to the thread once or twice - Thanks OCN!


----------



## crashovride02

Please please please!!


----------



## p-saurus

Supercalifragalisticexpialidocious


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

in


----------



## Methos07

I love OCN!


----------



## culexor

poop


----------



## rach

I want.


----------



## ShyGT

Alright, who farted...?


----------



## Z Overlord

in!


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

in


----------



## redmustang

In!

My Saitek is getting nasty


----------



## GekzOverlord

Holy crap.. how did i almost miss out on this.. In please XD


----------



## kody7839

One day left....in.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanid

I like Lasagna.

In.


----------



## Mr OCN

I'm in.
Never had a decent keyboard before


----------



## Chris++

In, I would love to move away from my cheap Microsoft one, despite liking mech-boards a lot, I can't seem to push myself to spend on one.

Cheers and may the winners enjoy such pleasures.


----------



## wh-ATI

I want a Scandinavian keyboard...


----------



## Arbiter419

In so hard!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in i could use the new keyboard for my first custom build


----------



## Idra

I'm in.


----------



## CudaBoy71

I'm in ftw...


----------



## Hawk777th

In!


----------



## apgfeb14

I want to win, i never win... My wife won a ipad2,







and a sound system... but i never win anything help me out! i gotta beat her!


----------



## Chef Bobert

Thanks!


----------



## BackerU

Hooray for mechanical keyboards!


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Hopefully latter equals lucky. I'm in.


----------



## PhRe4k

I love my ABS M1 but I would love to try another awesome mechanical keyboard


----------



## rsfkevski

I've really been wanting to try one of these mechanical keyboards, just to see what all the fuss is about. Thanks for the chance OCN...


----------



## burwij

In, thanks!


----------



## Geglamash

in


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i need a new keyboard!!! try to get away from razer + mechanical!


----------



## AMC

plzplz in. I want to try mech.


----------



## PhilWrir

Me!


----------



## eagle3566

In !


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I like cheese!


----------



## t0ni

I never saw this, in.


----------



## KBcobra

In! Just saw this!


----------



## Sonorously

in


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

In


----------



## Damir Poljak

in


----------



## kzone75

In!


----------



## xgeko2

ohh man i wish i would have seen this a week ago IN!!


----------



## chosen1290

In!


----------



## TheGimpAddict

In


----------



## r4pture

I've been on the hunt for a mechanical keyboard for a bit now...I'm not the most well to do these days, and with a dying KB of my own, this would be fantastic. GLHF to everyone, but I'm really hoping I get picked.


----------



## Jaromir

In


----------



## gboeds

OMG! Did I miss it?


----------



## glakr

Better late than never. Still one to give away... right?


----------



## Lampen

In!


----------



## Wishmaker

Need I say more? IN!


----------



## Bactine

::crossing my fingers::


----------



## thiru

in


----------



## Erick Silver

Sorry could not resist!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Blueduck3285

OWN rules!


----------



## GOTFrog

in


----------



## [email protected]

In,

big fan of mechanical keyboard myself


----------



## Steel_Rain

Oh!







Shiny new keyboard. I'm in!


----------



## DaiOz

Guess I missed this lol


----------



## hazarada

i feel cheap


----------



## yutzybrian

in


----------



## Wheezo

Delete


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Didn't this contest end yesterday?


----------



## madalin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*


Didn't this contest end yesterday?


Yes , it did ! Now Chipp has to PM the winners (







yay







,







i







won







one







too







) , so that they give him the shipping details ...


----------



## alpsie

Yay for today

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipp

All winners are picked, stay tuned for a PM explaining how to claim the prize!









Thanks to all who entered!


----------

